# Yuki needs your advice ASAP



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thank you to those of you that make it through all of this...its a long post. But if any of you haven't seen my previous post, Yuki is a basically a vacuum and eats everything in his path. I was nervous he may have a foreign body but he wasn't showing any signs...just acting like he had an upset stomach. No vomiting right after eating, no diarrhea, not lethargic, still eating-drinking-pooping etc.

Anyways...I took him to the vet 3 days ago because he was acting very ill. He would make progress, stay consistent (though still not himself), then act a little worse and then better and so on. Since he was still eating, drinking and passing stool, they just did an exam and sent out some blood work. All of which came back normal but he was borderline Addison's Disease so they had me bring him in again yesterday for some more blood work. Thank goodness he passed the second test with flying colors. 

Last night he refused dinner and vomited his breakfast (kibble) at 10:30pm undigested. He spent the night gated off in the kitchen and threw up 3 more times. And when I let him out he was trying to poop and was straining for about a minute and nothing passed. So I rushed him to the vet this morning and they took 2 xrays an hour apart from each other. He hadn't eaten anything in 24 hours but there was still something in his stomach. Not sure if it is still undigested food or a foreign body. He also had inflamed intestines and a lot of gas built up from the irritation of passing foreign objects this week. They said foreign objects can hang out in the stomach for quite a while before causing any problems so some of these items he passed or threw up this week could have been sitting in there for weeks and not all been consumed at the same time. 

I also noticed the past week that he had been doing better on his raw feedings than his kibble (I switch between the two through out the week). When he has the raw he seems to be making progress that day and when he has kibble he digresses. For whatever reason he is not digesting the kibble...it could be a foreign object in his stomach preventing it from passing through when it "puffs up" OR it could be difficult for his intestines to digest because they are so "angry", inflamed and gassy right now so he throws it up. So I have been told to feed him a bland diet of pasta, boiled chicken and scrambled egg and let his tummy and intestines calm down a bit.

I have been given 3 options by my vet.

1. Continue bland diet and keep an eye on him. Bring him in if he doesn't show improvement or gets worse.

2. Go to a radiologist on Monday and have a very thorough ultrasound done to see if there are any foreign bodies in his stomach. BUT if they do find something, they wouldn't be able to perform surgery right away because of the fluid they would have him ingest. It would be a few hours, or possibly the next day.

3. Bring him in on Monday and do an exploratory surgery since there is _MOST LIKELY_ something in there. And while he is under anesthesia have a Gastropexy done. That way even if they don't find something he will still get a worthwhile surgery that could save his life in the future. 

Now I just cant decide which to choose. He has had a gassy/inflamed intestine episode about a year ago...but it didn't last this long AND he didn't have insurance yet. So I am nervous that once the insurance company sees "gassy and inflamed intestines" mentioned as a side effect they wont cover the ultrasound/surgery because they will claim it was a pre-existing condition. But I think they should cover it because it is only a side effect, not a condition...so I'm not really sure what is going to happen.

I am leaning towards #3 because we are almost certain there is something in there. So there is no need to spend extra money on an ultrasound and have to waste more time before preforming the surgery. PLUS he can get a Gastropexy and it may save his life in the future. 


What would you do in my situation?


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

It's easy to see why you are so concerned.

Here are a few questions to perhaps guide you.

When Yuki had the gassy episode last year, what made it improve? Food, or exercise, or something else? Or just time?

Is he drinking water? As I am sure you know, dehydration is a major emergency.

It sounds as if you have until Monday morning to decide. Clearly you'll be doing option 1 in the meantime.

The more conservative route would be option 2. Did the vet tell you that time was of the essence, and that the time needed for the fluid to pass after the ultrasound, would itself be a danger? This is assuming that if the blockage is food, treatment other than surgery would resolve the issue. 

Finally would the insurance company necessarily assume that there was a previous incident of gassiness/ intestinal inflammation? 

All the best of luck, and hugs to you both to get through this incident in good shape.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

symptoms may be similar without the cause being the same. hopefully the previous incident also involved sufficient testing to prove there was no blockage? if so, i think there's a strong case for it not being a previously existing condition. i personally am ambivalent about the value of exploratories; i tend to think trying a less invasive route first is best as long as it is a viable option.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

I would watch him closely and make sure he is hydrated. He can survive well for a week or two without food but some dogs can die very quickly without water. Most objects either pass through or digest in the dogs stomach. If no positive results in a few days opt for the exploratory surgery even though this is the most invasive option. If he is still not well this might be needed in any case even if the scan is negative. The pexy can be done at the same time if needed. It should not be needed if Yuki is a toy. 

In the broader future, "Yuki proof" your home. when leaving the safety of your home have him wear a muzzle. Put a little peanut butter or something yummy in the end of the muzzle (I used Nutella) Take the muzzle to the dog and let him lick out the yummy stuff. Do this two or three timed a day and soon he will stick his head in the muzzle to get the treat. Tie the muzzle on for a short time for a few days. Use the treated muzzle for a few weeks then cut out the treat.

You can train your dog only to eat when you give permission. This takes time and patience. Every time you feed, have the dog "sit", "stay back", then say "Yuki eat" and point to the food. Allow no eating without this ritual. Any time you see him vacuuming say "Yuki NO! eat". In time the routine will stick and he will not eat without being told. This is essential training where baiting is practiced.

Eric.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I actually think I would lean towards option 2. If he hasn't bloated yet then between now and when they would be able to do surgery may not make a differnce and I would rather go the least invasive route possible.

Lily has not been pexied and I am not planning on it for Javvy either.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Is the insurance Petplan? If so, for digestive issues, they have a waiting period, not sure exactly how long, but if they are symptom free for that period of time, they will once again be covered. And a lot will depend upon how the vet documents it - if the last time the just clearly documented a GI upset that resolved on it's own and this time they document r/o foreign body ingestion, those are two entirely different things.
If it were me, I would first get the ultrasound because I always want to avoid surgery whenever possible. And even though you might want to do the plexy at some point, if that was the only reason, you wouldn't choose to an elective surgery when he is already in a depleted state, now would you?
Anyhow, wishing you lots of luck - there really isn't a right or wrong option and in the end you just have to pick what feels best to you.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

marialydia said:


> When Yuki had the gassy episode last year, what made it improve? Food, or exercise, or something else? Or just time?
> 
> Is he drinking water? As I am sure you know, dehydration is a major emergency.
> 
> ...


The first time I took him in immediately because I was scared of a blockage because he was also vomiting immediately after eating with a bit of loose stool. He was given fluids and put on a bland diet. It let his stomach and intestines calm down. He was fine after. But he never passed/threw up any foreign objects.

He was given fluids today so he hasn't drank much since returning home, he had been drinking regularly.

The vet said he isn't in immediate danger. But clearly he is uncomfortable and solving the problem would be better sooner than later.

Not sure if I read your question right, but we are not saying the blockage could be food, what showed up on the xray might be food from the previous morning sitting in his stomach OR a blockage/foreign body. They would take an xray before the surgery (after fasting for 12 hours) to see if it still shows contents in his stomach.



patk said:


> symptoms may be similar without the cause being the same. hopefully the previous incident also involved sufficient testing to prove there was no blockage? if so, i think there's a strong case for it not being a previously existing condition. i personally am ambivalent about the value of exploratories; i tend to think trying a less invasive route first is best as long as it is a viable option.


The first time he went in (it was not my usual vet. We went to the emergency vet because it was a holiday) they just did xrays, gave him fluids and sent us out. They didn't advise any further testing and didn't seem too concerned. He is not in any immediate danger. I was thinking the less invasive route as well, but my vet and mom (who works at the vet office) are really in favor of the exploratory. While I don't like the idea of cutting him up, at least they will be able to throw in another preventative measure since he is already on the table...one less concern in the future. 



ericwd9 said:


> I would watch him closely and make sure he is hydrated. He can survive well for a week or two without food but some dogs can die very quickly without water. Most objects either pass through or digest in the dogs stomach. If no positive results in a few days opt for the exploratory surgery even though this is the most invasive option. If he is still not well this might be needed in any case even if the scan is negative. The pexy can be done at the same time if needed. It should not be needed if Yuki is a toy.
> 
> In the broader future, "Yuki proof" your home. when leaving the safety of your home have him wear a muzzle. Put a little peanut butter or something yummy in the end of the muzzle (I used Nutella) Take the muzzle to the dog and let him lick out the yummy stuff. Do this two or three timed a day and soon he will stick his head in the muzzle to get the treat. Tie the muzzle on for a short time for a few days. Use the treated muzzle for a few weeks then cut out the treat.
> 
> ...


The vet also threw in the idea of a basket muzzle. We "Yuki proof" the best we can. With 6 people in the house (one of them a typical messy 6 year old) it is hard to keep things picked up and doors closed. He is blocked off into what ever room I am in when I am home and locked in a crate while I am gone. It is when I am not home and my family members think they are helping me out by letting him out. 

The vet did say the object may not show up in the scan so exploratory would be a great option and a added bonus of a pexy (he is a spoo) would be great too. 



lily cd re said:


> I actually think I would lean towards option 2. If he hasn't bloated yet then between now and when they would be able to do surgery may not make a differnce and I would rather go the least invasive route possible.
> 
> Lily has not been pexied and I am not planning on it for Javvy either.


I'm not sure if I am reading it wrong (I'm exhausted...LONG day lol), so sorry if I sound silly, but I'm not worried about him bloating between now and the surgery. I'm thinking the pexy would help prevent any worry later on down the road if he bloats. I know it doesn't prevent bloat, but it buys you a little more time to get them to the vet and treated. 



Tiny Poodles said:


> Is the insurance Petplan? If so, for digestive issues, they have a waiting period, not sure exactly how long, but if they are symptom free for that period of time, they will once again be covered. And a lot will depend upon how the vet documents it - if the last time the just clearly documented a GI upset that resolved on it's own and this time they document r/o foreign body ingestion, those are two entirely different things.
> If it were me, I would first get the ultrasound because I always want to avoid surgery whenever possible. And even though you might want to do the plexy at some point, if that was the only reason, you wouldn't choose to an elective surgery when he is already in a depleted state, now would you?
> Anyhow, wishing you lots of luck - there really isn't a right or wrong option and in the end you just have to pick what feels best to you.


I use Trupanion. They have screwed me over in the past so I am a little nervous they are going to pull the same thing this time. I had him tested for allergies and they said they would cover it. $400 later they say they can not cover because it is a pre-existing condition because of a totally unrelated ear infection he had as a puppy. 

I would not choose the exploratory option for the sole purpose of the pexy. But because we are almost certain something is in there it would be an added bonus and one less surgery had I decide to do it in the future. Being a spoo and prone to bloat it is nice having a little reassurance knowing the pexy would buy us a little more time to get him to the vet and treated.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

If it were my dog, I would go with option #3. You have a strong feeling there is something in there, and you're probably right. I'm so sorry Yuki is suffering right now  Wishing him relief soon!


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Does Trupanion let you get pre-authorization for procedures? If so, look into that ASAP. Get it in writing.

We had a guide puppy (lab) hold a chunk of a tennis ball in his stomach for over a month before finally starting to show symptoms, so Yuki's ingestion of something could date back a while. 

Good article on foreign body ingestion diagnosis/treatment in dogs

At this point, I would go for the ultrasound with contrast if he is not demonstrating acute symptoms, assuming he can keep down the contrast liquid enough for them to get a good look. Exploratory surgery can be expensive and traumatic... what if they find nothing and you end up with a dog with an already irritated GI tract AND side effects/recovery from surgery to deal with! :afraid:

It sounds like he is eating and drinking and is generally alert and able to walk/respond to his environment, which to me says that whatever is going on is not at the level of extreme intervention yet.

If you can't get a pre-auth for the ultrasound, maybe you could get one for the surgery if it shows there is a blockage in there which would obviously not be a pre-existing condition by any means.

And... if it's offered in your area, consider switching over to PetPlan once this is all resolved. I know TP is constantly on here singing its praises but she's totally right. PetPlan covered Ari's seizure episode completely after the deductible with no fussing whatsoever... they even covered the Nature's Miracle I bought to clean up all of her pee from me apartment. What good is insurance if they are just going to deny your claims?

I'm sure that you will do whatever you feel is best for Yuki and we will all be anxiously awaiting good news!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I think I too would go with option #3 as it seems to be leaning more toward a foreign object in your Vet's opinion..........and he has a 'past' of eating things he shouldn't!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

So very sorry to hear your dear boy is in such distress. I know it is hard on you too. I hope you can have a resolution. This issue soon and that he is no longer in discomfort and back bouncing around.

Hugs and prayers, Viking Queen


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Michelle said:


> The first time I took him in immediately because I was scared of a blockage because he was also vomiting immediately after eating with a bit of loose stool. He was given fluids and put on a bland diet. It let his stomach and intestines calm down. He was fine after. But he never passed/threw up any foreign objects.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well then it does not sound like the first issue was related. And why would you even have that debate with the Insurance - if it was at an emergency hospital they are not going to even know about unless you tell them to contact that hospital.
Try not to allow your Mom and the Vet exert undue influence on you- in my experience when they are unsure Vets lean heavily towards doing exploratories. Me, when unsure, I lean heavily towards seeing if the body can heal itself first. Allowing a Vet to trick me out of that stance once is a regret that I will carry the rest of my life..,


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Well then it does not sound like the first issue was related. And why would you even have that debate with the Insurance - if it was at an emergency hospital they are not going to even know about unless you tell them to contact that hospital.
> Try not to allow your Mom and the Vet exert undue influence on you- in my experience when they are unsure Vets lean heavily towards doing exploratories. Me, when unsure, I lean heavily towards seeing if the body can heal itself first. Allowing a Vet to trick me out of that stance once is a regret that I will carry the rest of my life..,


I have had multiple vets suggest exploratory surgery when, in my opinion, a wait-and-see approach or less invasive action was more reasonable. They have to mention it to avoid being sued by the customer (giving the vet the benefit of the doubt that they aren't recommending frivolous surgeries for $$$). I am generally in favor of more imaging in non-acute issues, especially in a case where it could reveal a lot of information about what is going on without causing further trauma.

But, Yuki's momma knows best!!! Michelle, you sound super on top of this (and I can relate to the frustrating situation with well-meaning "helpful" parents that just don't get it re: watching your Hoover like a hawk 24/7) and I think you'll make the right decision—you know Yuki better than anyone, so you have the best insight anyone could have. He is very lucky to have you keeping such a careful eye on him.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

I really don't have any great insights but wish you and Yuki the best, Michelle! 
I said it on Instagram too but I reckon if you've already decided that you'll get the gastropexy done at some point it's probably worth the serious consideration for option 3. Otherwise I'd probably go for 2 - I guess if the vet wasn't super worried that's a good sign that surgery mightn't need to be immediate.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Well then it does not sound like the first issue was related. And why would you even have that debate with the Insurance - if it was at an emergency hospital they are not going to even know about unless you tell them to contact that hospital.
> Try not to allow your Mom and the Vet exert undue influence on you- in my experience when they are unsure Vets lean heavily towards doing exploratories. Me, when unsure, I lean heavily towards seeing if the body can heal itself first. Allowing a Vet to trick me out of that stance once is a regret that I will carry the rest of my life..,


Because the emergency files were faxed over to his regular vet so they were collected by Trupanion upon signing up.

They are not pushing it on me. They are also in favor of the ultrasound and are 100% onboard if I decide to go that route. With my mom being a vet tech, she sees things like this all the time and has an educated opinion as well. I am taking all options into consideration before deciding on one...but regardless he is going in on Monday for an xray and if he still has stuff in his stomach 2 days later and after 12 hours of fasting, it is most likely a foreign body and will need to be removed. 

I would love to avoid surgery at all cost but we have been waiting 8 days for his body to heal itself. In that time he has thrown up a pair of underwear, and pooped a mechanic rag...and he is still acting off. I have been watching him be uncomfortable every day for the past 8 days and it is killing me. If the surgery will remove the object and take the risk of the object moving to his intestine and causing even more trouble, I would rather go that route.

I fully trust my vet and know she would not pressure me into something. She is supportive in whatever decision I choose and is helping me along the way. She would not preform unnecessary surgery and gives the best care possible. I should have worded my other post differently. We had a long talk and she thinks all options are great it just depends how I want to go about everything.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Michelle said:


> Because the emergency files were faxed over to his regular vet so they were collected by Trupanion upon signing up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It sounds like you have a clear plan then. Fingers crossed that he stays stable and comfortable until Monday.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

sophie anne said:


> I have had multiple vets suggest exploratory surgery when, in my opinion, a wait-and-see approach or less invasive action was more reasonable. They have to mention it to avoid being sued by the customer (giving the vet the benefit of the doubt that they aren't recommending frivolous surgeries for $$$). I am generally in favor of more imaging in non-acute issues, especially in a case where it could reveal a lot of information about what is going on without causing further trauma.
> 
> But, Yuki's momma knows best!!! Michelle, you sound super on top of this (and I can relate to the frustrating situation with well-meaning "helpful" parents that just don't get it re: watching your Hoover like a hawk 24/7) and I think you'll make the right decision—you know Yuki better than anyone, so you have the best insight anyone could have. He is very lucky to have you keeping such a careful eye on him.


Thank you!

And I have seen other vets suggest unnecessary surgeries as well. She has been on the other end of the phone listening to me explain Yuki's symptoms and changes over the last 8 days, so she has a very good idea about what is going on with him. I have known her for many years and I trust her completely. She's not shoving that option as the only option. We have been "waiting and seeing" for 8 days without much change so we are thinking of other options as this point...or I can continue to wait and see. She is leaving it up to me and I'm trying to decide what I think is best for him...as well as ask all of you for your opinions incase you all think of something I hadn't


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Tiny Poodles said:


> It sounds like you have a clear plan then. Fingers crossed that he stays stable and comfortable until Monday.


Thank you!!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for the support and advice everyone. Keep it comin, you might think of something I hadn't. I'm still making up my mind, I think my ultimate decision will be made after his xrays on Monday.


----------



## sweets (Jan 15, 2015)

I don't usually post advice or my opinion on here as I first time dog owner I don't really feel I'm experienced enough. So ignore if you think I'm talking rubbish here lol

After recently researching the the raw diet and switching my dog to it I have learnt that you are not supposed to mix feed on kibble and raw as it upsets the enzymes and acids in the stomach, could that be whats the problem with your dog?


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

There is a difference in digestive rates between the kibble (ave 15 hours) and raw (ave 5 hours). 
I was advised that if I wanted to mix them to feed raw in the morning and kibble at night.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Here's hoping Yuki does a big Yuki-poo and eats a good meal and keeps it down. I pray for this!
Eric:amen:


----------



## sweets (Jan 15, 2015)

BorderKelpie said:


> There is a difference in digestive rates between the kibble (ave 15 hours) and raw (ave 5 hours).
> I was advised that if I wanted to mix them to feed raw in the morning and kibble at night.


I was told this too but then someone else told me it's nothing to do with rates of digestion it's to do with the enzymes that are produced in the stomach that process the two foods differently.
Who knows what's right! Lol


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I hope everything goes smoothly on Monday. In fact, I wish it were Monday today so you would not have another day of worry and Yuki, another day of discomfort. I would certainly tell the vet to use her judgement on the advisability of doing the gastropexy once she's dealt with the blockage. Ideally it can be the two procedures at once, but she'll know better once she's inside. Big hug from Houston!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Michelle I know you are tired and this is sort of a side issue at this point. I think I really just meant I would favor a less invasive approach if possible and noted on the side that I am not a devotee of gastropexy (I know many would disagree with me).

The main thing is that you have three good and well thought out options that you have planned in consultation with a vet you trust.

I have Yuki on my good vibes list.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice.

And I don't mix raw and kibble in the same meal. The meal is either all raw or all kibble.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

ericwd9 said:


> Here's hoping Yuki does a big Yuki-poo and eats a good meal and keeps it down. I pray for this!
> Eric:amen:


Thank you. But STILL no poo...agh! Almost 48 hours. But he has kept his dinner down last night, so what goes in must come out right? lol I'll be here watching him like a hawk. He's in much better spirits today...a little playing and a bit more energy. Not sleeping 24/7 anymore, but still WAY too calm to be his norm.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear that this has been going on so long. Let's hope for a resolution and good outcome soon.

Prayers and hugs sent your way.

VQ


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Michelle said:


> Thank you. But STILL no poo...agh! Almost 48 hours. But he has kept his dinner down last night, so what goes in must come out right? lol I'll be here watching him like a hawk. He's in much better spirits today...a little playing and a bit more energy. Not sleeping 24/7 anymore, but still WAY too calm to be his norm.



Glad that he is in good spirits, eating and comfortable today!
After her dental Teaka did not poop for 7 days, although she was eating and acting just fine. Literally as I hung up the phone from the Vet, agreeing to bring her in for testing the next day she had a perfectly normal poop, and then was back to her normal daily schedule.
I know it isn't the same situation, but just bringing it up to mention that a dog can go a long time without pooping without it meaning that there is something terribly wrong. The diet change could be enough to slow down the poop.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Gosh, I'm so very sorry this is happening. :-( Whatever option you go with, you will know what's best for him. Here's hoping you can get him back to better health soon!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I have fingers and toes crossed for Yuki, Michelle. So sorry you all are facing this.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

You have had a lot of great input, Michelle, and it sounds like you have several decent options and a vet you trust. I will be thinking of you and Yuki tomorrow and I hope today goes well!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks again everyone!

I also have some good news...he finally pooped, AND there was underwear in it. So lets hope that is what the vet saw in the xray yesterday and it found its way out! He is doing pretty well today, still sleeping a lot (which is not normal for him) but more active than he was the past few days. 

Moving to our own apartment in March couldn't come soon enough! It will be just me and the boys (bf will be joining us later on after he graduates in May) so I can keep things picked up and doors closed...no family members to carelessly leave doors open after I shut them. Cant wait!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is great news Michelle. I am sure controlling your own space will bring welcome relief.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

So very glad to hear this! May Yuki feel much better soon! I hope that that is the last of what he ingested, and also hope you are considering the basket muzzle idea until you can control your own environment better.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Wonderful news! I hope that this marks the end of the problem!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

good to hear. hope this eliminates the need for an exploratory. also hope there's not more in his system!

all right, here's a stupid thought, but going to throw it out anyway, even though i have no idea how much truth there is. several pf members give their dogs probiotics. i am not knowledgeable on this issue, but i sat through a long long ad with various claims about probiotics for humans. the most interesting claim is that because our digestive systems are "unbalanced," we feel hungry all the time and eat more than we should. it's an interesting theory and might be worth exploring, as not all dogs seem to feel the need to swallow everything, though many like to chew up items such as paper, their stuffed animals, etc. just a wild thought...


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Fantastic news!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am so happy! It's crazy what these dogs steal and eat!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow! Everytime I read of a Spoo here eating and then digesting a pair of undies or socks, I am amazed at how in the world it ever got pooped out!
So glad that Yuki did though!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

patk said:


> good to hear. hope this eliminates the need for an exploratory. also hope there's not more in his system!
> 
> all right, here's a stupid thought, but going to throw it out anyway, even though i have no idea how much truth there is. several pf members give their dogs probiotics. i am not knowledgeable on this issue, but i sat through a long long ad with various claims about probiotics for humans. the most interesting claim is that because our digestive systems are "unbalanced," we feel hungry all the time and eat more than we should. it's an interesting theory and might be worth exploring, as not all dogs seem to feel the need to swallow everything, though many like to chew up items such as paper, their stuffed animals, etc. just a wild thought...



I wonder why it seems to be mostly a big dog thing - well at least 90 percent of the time? I mean Timi will eat any food any time, and she might rip up some paper, but she would never in a million years eat something not edible. In fact if she does get a piece of fuzz from a toy or something in her mouth she will go nuts trying to get it out - Easy for me to see when she has the problem and go and help her.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

tp, my lowchens never touched anything that wasn't meant for them. they both loved food and treats, but never evinced the need to tear up paper, shoes, clothes, my sofa or anything else, let alone swallow non-food items. there's such a range of behaviors. on the other hand, not every human being feels the need to eat constantly, either. there seem to be physical/emotional/psychological reasons behind that behavior that we are not sure of.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I wonder why it seems to be mostly a big dog thing - well at least 90 percent of the time? I mean Timi will eat any food any time, and she might rip up some paper, but she would never in a million years eat something not edible. In fact if she does get a piece of fuzz from a toy or something in her mouth she will go nuts trying to get it out - Easy for me to see when she has the problem and go and help her.


Yes! I've had large and small dogs most of my life and it's _always_ the big dogs that eat what they shouldn't. I've never had a destructive little dog. This Spoo girl is in a category by herself...she has eaten anything and everything that she shouldn't including toilet paper, paper towels, receipts, tags on new toys, stuffed animals, socks, underwear, throw rugs, area rugs, pillows, the foam in dog beds and pet stairs, any trash whatsoever, plants/vines, the sprinkler and drip system, etc. I think it's her big brain that needs constant stimulation. If she's exercised and tired, she's much less likely to trouble surf.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Undies and socks smell yummy!!!! When I was a puppy and little, I used to steal them and sleep on them. I did chew them a bit!! Then I found out that if I give them to the person they belong to (you know this because of the scent) You can swap them for an even more yummy treat. Nowadays I help daddy dress and bring his socks and undies to him. I take him his boots a lot but he only puts them on and walks with me once a day "rats"!! Now I only eat what daddy gives me. Daddy says anything else could be very bad for me. Sometimes there are dead fish washed up on my beach. They smell YUMMY!!! but daddy says some of them would kill me!! So now I know not to eat except when daddy says so.

I do hope you get better Yuki. Maybe you could come play with me on my beach some day. When I was little I ate a plastic wrap and pooped plastic wrapped poo!! Daddy was very worried and I never did it again. (don't find them around any more either?)
Gracie


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Not just a big dog thing; although I do think that the things that big dogs eat are more noticeable ("Hey, where'd all my underwear go?!").

Case in point, Ari. She is an extreme vacuum and it's even worse because she is so fast compared to the labs I'm used to dealing with. She can suck down a cigarette butt, a piece of nasty street gum, or a hair elastic faster than I can even imagine intervening. She's eaten aluminum foil (just plain, clean foil), a large piece of a Ziploc bag, and a rubber band. Some, but not all, of the things I think she has eaten over the months I've had her have been delivered out the other end. So either she spits them out when I'm not looking sometimes or she's got a little stash somewhere between her mouth and her caboose just waiting to cause problems. :act-up:

I've taken to keeping tiny bottles of hydrogen peroxide everywhere: a couple in my car, one in my purse, one in my backpack, and one in Ari's travel bag, so that I'm never without it.

I also try really hard not to let her sniff the ground in icky places with lots of trash, but she is a fast little booger. Lately I've been doing a lot better with managing her and she's been doing better with listening to me, so the rate of foreign object ingestion horrors has decreased but she's still definitely not trustworthy!

In humans, they call it "pica". lol

I'm glad to hear that Yuki passed the undies! Hopefully that's the last of it. It truly amazes me how tough some dogs' stomachs are. And I always wonder how they swallow these things in the first place... wouldn't ya think undies would feel pretty rough on the way down?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh, I missed the good news about pooping the underwear! Hooray!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Sorry Michelle, but now that crisis is averted we can all chuckle at the "passing the underwear" episode. Yuki was one day away from major abdominal surgery, ten days of SPOO limited activity (def:Nightmare), a potential insurance dispute etc. etc. and I was wishing it was Monday. So relieved, boxers or briefs and it's Sunday


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

That's very goood news. I am so happy for you both. Hope it is all improvement from here on.


VQ


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Cayenne ate everything she could find, paper clips, paper, cig butts. She has stopped most of that now, and just tears it up

The other day had her on my lap, talking with a friend (and yes I am a smoker) the friend said ,"Oh my God she has your cig. Sure enough holding it by the filter sitting on my lap. Setting on the floor with her wrapping Xmas gifts, and my ashtray was beside of me. There she goes grabs the cig and walks to the kitchen with it by the filer and lit.


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

glorybeecosta said:


> There she goes grabs the cig and walks to the kitchen with it by the filer and lit.


hahaha she's learned everything she knows from you! They say that imitation is the sincerest form of flattery! Only a poodle would be so clever and curious.
:rofl:


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone. As of today he seems to be his old self!! He's been wrestling with my moms golden, teasing Atticus, chewing on his bones and playing with toys again. He's also sleeping on his back again (his usual position), his tummy must have been to upset to sleep like that before. 

We also went on a long walk today and he really enjoyed himself! So thankful things are back to normal and that he is going to be okay.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Excellent News!! Keep him out of your undies! :reddy::eating:
Eric.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh happy update!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Happy happy joy joy!!!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Yay! Awesome news.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Wonderful news....I LOVE how he sleeps all upside down.

VQ


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

So very happy to hear this great news!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

This is wonderful news! So glad to see him normal again.


----------

